# Harry Reid suing TB?



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Did I just read this right?? Dirty Harry is suing the manufacturer of Thera Band because he couldn't hold on to his exercise band and got slapped in the face? I'm sorry for his misfortune but why is he wearing glasses AFTER his injury????? :angrymod:

He's not coming to my house to plink cans any longer!


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

This may be because I'm not from the United States but this is frankly beyond my comprehension.... How can you possibly sue the manufacturer of your exercise equipment because they did not include in the package some magic pixie dust that makes your weak, feeble little body actually strong enough to hold on to said exercise equipment? And how can any lawyer or judge take such an individual serious enough to actually commence litigation??

I can only hope the judge will be too busy laughing his butt off to award him any kind of reward for his stupidity....

What a world....


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Where did you read this?


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

A woman sued Macdonalds. Years ago for spilling hot coffee in her lap and won a huge settlement. In the USA once a lawyer finds out there is an easier way to make money they become politicians.


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Viper--- You can find the story at http://www.cnbc.com/2015/10/08/harry-reid-sues-band-maker-over-eye-injury.html This jerk (one of the demigods of our fine government) is probably related to the other jerk who sued McDonald's because their coffee was hot a few years ago.

Even as American litigation (which is so far over the top that it defies comprehension) goes, this suit is asinine. The defendant will settle out of court and throw the plaintiff a couple/few dozen thou to get him to stop crying, shut up and go away. Small "nuisance" lawsuits like this one are almost always settled quickly and out of court so that the suits don't get big and end up involving big money. The only real winners are always the lawyers. Stories like this one make me feel that hanging all the politicians and lawyers would probably be more beneficial to the US than anything else that I can think of.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

To all you honest, hard working Lawyers please disregard my prior statement.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Well said Lacumo


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

What's ironic.....you can't sue a politician! Harry's the only guy I know that's taken an a$$ whoopin' from TB red!


----------



## fsimpson (May 13, 2014)

its not his fault after all ------------he is a low life politician . better stock up though , the government will

be trying to ban it soon ........

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2015/10/07/us-sen-harry-reid-suing-exercise-band-maker-over-eye-injury/?intcmp=hplnws


----------



## Garflys (Aug 31, 2015)

Harry has taken government assistance for 30 years or more. One of the biggest crooks in DC. Washington is nothing but crooks.Throw them all out and start fresh.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

LoL, anyone read his description of the incident? That's a video I wouldn't mind seeing...


----------



## Sr.Miss Alot (Jul 3, 2015)

That stuff is dangerous they should require a background check and IQ test before you can buy it.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Sr.Miss Alot said:


> That stuff is dangerous they should require a background check and IQ test before you can buy it.


...I think a national registry is also in order.


----------



## Sr.Miss Alot (Jul 3, 2015)

How many old farts have to be crippled for life before the American people wake up?


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

When douche bag Harry bought this equipment, did they do a background check, did they finger print him ... where was the 10 day waiting period.

What is this world coming to ..... if we had more control and banned more things the world would be such a safer place.

wll


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

Take the warning labels off EVERYTHING and let nature sort itself out on its own!!!


----------



## Garflys (Aug 31, 2015)

Wow thought I was going to get bashed. Like the way you guys think. Lol


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

I knew it, he's just another ambulance chaser trying to get what he doesn't deserve. What a Putz!!!


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

This kind of thing makes me angry. I just tore my bicep off a couple weeks ago. I suppose I should sue the gym, and the manufacturer of the equipment I was using ...no, I won't be doing that. Stuff happens and there is risk involved in everything ... this sue happy society is ridiculous


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

TB's law firm and/or liability insurance's law firm will defend TB and quite well.

The sad fact is, just about anyone can sue just about anyone else for just about anything. Winning a case is another matter.

If the defendant so wishes and if the case is pretty ridiculous, the whole thing can backfire on the Plaintiff. How? It's called frivolous suit. That means that a suit was filed that is so ridiculous that it is termed frivolous...meaning it was meant to harass rather than actually try for an award...or it was meant to gain a reward when no fault of the defendant can be proven. That frivolous suit, if won by TB cold COST REID SOME SERIOUS BUCKS. Courts are full of suits, that's what courts are for, so when a judge deems a case so ridiculous as to be frivolous, it's woe be to the suing parasite.

But stupid cases abound in the winner's circle. Take the lady who ordered a MD's coffee at a drive through. She spilled it on her private parts and sued MacD's for an outrageous sum AND WON! Of course MacD's didn't pay, their liability carrier had to. (dunno if the insurance premiums went up or not as a result).

Juries often award a plaintiff vs a big corp. due to emotional prejudice contra big corporations and heart felt tears for "the little guy".

Here, if you step into an open man hole on the sidewalk (often there are such or stobs sticking out of the sidewalk from old signs etc..), the judge looks at you and basically says, "Dummy, you should have looked where you were walking instead of gawking around at girls or poking at your smart phone...get out of my courtroom." And the day in court takes years. Henceforth, there are not a lot of stupid cases come up here in Ecuador. I'm for it.

I was brought up in a law office. My dad, one of the most respected attorneys in town said and I quote, "What do you get when you find two attorneys at the bottom of the ocean?"
Answer: A start.

He hated attorneys who defended stupid cases just to extract a legal fee if their client won or not...he called them legal eagle parasties. He refused such cases. He's dead now and likely the last of a dead bread of honest attorneys.

A lady came to him one day, I was there, with a candy bar that had larvae in it of some sort, the bar was half eaten. Dad said to her, "Did it taste funny and were you sick afterward?" The lady said, "No, actually it didn't taste funny but look at it..it's gross!" Dad said, "What do we do?" The lady said, "Sue the candy manufacturer." Dad said, "It's in Chicago. I can't sue someone in Chicago, we're in Ohio. I suggest you forget about it or go to Chicago and find an attorney who will take your case, a woman who is not sick and who didn't taste the difference between a wormy candy bar and a good one." She was outraged. She said, "What kind of dam laywer are you, anyway?" Dad got up and opened the door for her and said, "I'm a hungry one, it's lunch time and you just get out and quit wasting my time, there is no fee for this, just leave, OK?"


----------



## Sr.Miss Alot (Jul 3, 2015)

Hey fury!


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Lacumo said:


> Viper--- You can find the story at http://www.cnbc.com/2015/10/08/harry-reid-sues-band-maker-over-eye-injury.html This jerk (one of the demigods of our fine government) is probably related to the other jerk who sued McDonald's because their coffee was hot a few years ago.
> 
> Even as American litigation (which is so far over the top that it defies comprehension) goes, this suit is asinine. The defendant will settle out of court and throw the plaintiff a couple/few dozen thou to get him to stop crying, shut up and go away. Small "nuisance" lawsuits like this one are almost always settled quickly and out of court so that the suits don't get big and end up involving big money. The only real winners are always the lawyers. Stories like this one make me feel that hanging all the politicians and lawyers would probably be more beneficial to the US than anything else that I can think of.


We could also burn them, save some rope and fossil fuel????


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

On my box of TBG, it states that it can't be used for anything other than exercise or something like that. I guess that means if some dweeb sues TB because he shot his eye out (taking Matt's pseudonym here) that TB can't be held liable. Good wording on TB's part. I forget the parent company's name but it's not Theraband nor Nabisco, Frito-Lay or General Foods, LOL.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

He was the one responsible for regulating the product in the first place, doucebag!


----------



## Sr.Miss Alot (Jul 3, 2015)

Cut the guy some slack his hand was probably all sweaty from global warming.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

all i care about is what cut did he use and what was the fps ?


----------



## Slingshot Silas (Apr 4, 2013)

Gentlemen,

Harry Reid's wife Landra Gould is looking to collect for "loss of marital consortium", which means, (in a nut sack shell) that she wasn't "gettin" any. Weepin' Jesus on the cross!

Harry Reid is 75 years old. How much "loss" is the old girl expecting to collect on? The *good* news is that Reid is retiring with 30 years. He is not running for a sixth term as senator. The *better* news is, a man's "plumbing" can continue to function till the day he dies, barring any catastrophic medical failure. I'm 57 and so far, so good!

If this guy can't operate a piece of rubber tubing, then I suppose he might have trouble with rubber bands, not to mention a stapler or a gem clip. And who the he!! exercises in the bath room in the first place?! Sounds suspiciously like a drunken stupor fall in the shower to me.

Nuff' said,

SSS

:woot: :woot:

PS--Be careful with that *hot* coffee, it is *HOT!*


----------

